# Fletching question



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright Ladies, I need your help! Why does everyone have 2 of one color and one of another on their arrows? I want 3 different colors and he says no.... WHY CAN'T I HAVE 3 COLORS!!!! Help Help Help :confused2:


----------



## Flecky (Mar 21, 2008)

the next time i have to fletch mine i'm going red white and blue


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I guess we always use 2 same and one different so that you can know which is the cock feather. Don't really see any reason that you couldn't do 3 different colors as long as you know which one to use. 

My husband tries to influence me on my archery stuff too. It's aggravating because our styles are so different!


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I never thought of that! 

Irishgirl, I like the idea of 3 colors. Next time I have some made up I think I'll go for 3 colors! You could be starting a new trend!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*three*

I have three colors on my arrows. 

Red, Yellow and orange. Not hard to remember that the orange is the cock feather.


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

YAY!!!! So there's no regulation or anything that says you have to use 2! Awsome will get on him later!


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL! If you realy want to get under his skin tell him you want to do 4 fletch.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Best thing to do is learn how to fletch your own arrows that way you can do what you want!!


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

There is no rule about having 3 different colors but make sure it looks good. There are some people around here that have 3 different colors and it looks absolutely stupid. They have a yellow, brown and chartruse. They look like they just threw one of each color feather they had left on but they did a dozen like that. I have seen some that look cute and colorful. Just be tasteful about it.


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

I plan on doing green orange and white for the irish flag since i'm irish american!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I have 2 pink and 1 white for each arrow. The white is of course my cock feather. The white is great for hunting and recovering your arrow. 

Remember when you go to buy your fetching, you will need 12 of 3 different colors now instead of 24 of 1 color and 12 of another if you have a dozen arrows.


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Hogdgz and I know how it is for the influance issue. I'm not going to be hunting just 3D and target! I sent you a friends request!!! Thanks for the advise!
~Em


hogdgz said:


> I have 2 pink and 1 white for each arrow. The white is of course my cock feather. The white is great for hunting and recovering your arrow.
> 
> Remember when you go to buy your fetching, you will need 12 of 3 different colors now instead of 24 of 1 color and 12 of another if you have a dozen arrows.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

krniemoth said:


> There is no rule about having 3 different colors but make sure it looks good. There are some people around here that have 3 different colors and it looks absolutely stupid. They have a yellow, brown and chartruse. They look like they just threw one of each color feather they had left on but they did a dozen like that. I have seen some that look cute and colorful. Just be tasteful about it.


Did you see my arrows? lol green red and a different shade of green...gotta be different


----------



## VicxenNewbie (Jun 7, 2010)

Well gee...I feel like the odd ball here...mine are all one color! :awkward:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

VicxenNewbie said:


> Well gee...I feel like the odd ball here...mine are all one color! :awkward:


Actually right now mine are too...I have some fletched in all black and some done in all pink...hard to find the all black when I miss..


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

krniemoth said:


> There is no rule about having 3 different colors but make sure it looks good. There are some people around here that have 3 different colors and it looks absolutely stupid. They have a yellow, brown and chartruse. They look like they just threw one of each color feather they had left on but they did a dozen like that. I have seen some that look cute and colorful. Just be tasteful about it.


If the lady wants 3 different colors...:mg:who are we to say what looks stupid.
I fletch my own arrows and have had arrows that are were one color (white) and arrows that were 3 different colors like Red White and Blue.
Easy to remember which is the Cock feather too if you place the nock indicator line in a spot that your index finger or thumb can feel.

You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks hun I appreciate the support, my husband says this that and the other thing and it makes it hard for me to sort out what is something that are needed or regulation compared to what he wants for himself etc. He's excited to get me into shooting, but yet he doesnt understand that it has to look pretty b/c i'm a chick!



nag said:


> If the lady wants 3 different colors...:mg:who are we to say what looks stupid.
> I fletch my own arrows and have had arrows that are were one color (white) and arrows that were 3 different colors like Red White and Blue.
> Easy to remember which is the Cock feather too if you place the nock indicator line in a spot that your index finger or thumb can feel.
> 
> You go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

irishgirl27NY said:


> Thanks hun I appreciate the support, my husband says this that and the other thing and it makes it hard for me to sort out what is something that are needed or regulation compared to what he wants for himself etc. He's excited to get me into shooting, but yet he doesnt understand that it has to look pretty b/c i'm a chick!


Have you read any of the rulebooks out there? I have the IBO one at home, and anytime my sister has a question about this or that, I tell her to look there.
Post some pics of your arrows when done, I would like to see what 3 colors looks like, I have only ever used 2


----------



## irishgirl27NY (Jul 7, 2010)

Of course i will post some pictures as soon as i get the bow and then fletch the arrows!!! I am doing Green White and Orange for the Irish flag b/c I'm Irish American! So am doin the Green White and Orange theme to the entire bow! My bow, an equilizer, is chrome. Then I was thinkin this winter am going to send the limbs out to PMB and get them dipped in 4 leaf clovers! Whatcha think?


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

irishgirl27NY said:


> YAY!!!! So there's no regulation or anything that says you have to use 2! Awsome will get on him later!


Don't tell the govt. people or they will make it a regulation. They are well known for that.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I have had 3 different colors,2 different colors and all 1 color. Red, white and blue. 2 Green and 1 white or 2 orange and 1 white (both of the 2 color are my 3D arrows now). and also had all camo blazers for huntin.. sucks when you try to find them.. 

like anything else in archery. it is up to you to know what U like and not for someone else to tell you what to use.. I say shoot what u like and screw everyone else. That has been my moto this last yr and it is workin too. 

But also dont be afraid to ask for help or opinion when u know u could use it too..


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

As long as you know which one is you cock feather- go with whatever you want. I've got two colors, but my guy uses three identical camo blazers... he uses a small picture on his wrap to mark the cock feather. 

It's your set up-- make it reflect what you want.


----------



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

irishgirl27NY said:


> Thanks hun I appreciate the support, my husband says this that and the other thing and it makes it hard for me to sort out what is something that are needed or regulation compared to what he wants for himself etc. He's excited to get me into shooting, but yet he doesnt understand that it has to look pretty b/c i'm a chick!


My hubby supports the fact that all my arrows and my string and my wrist sling are all hot pink and fluro yellow. Even my shoe laces are hot pink and I wear a Fluro Yellow hat on shooting days and boy do I stand out from the crowd


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

One thing you may want to note is that in many competitions you can have any sort of arrows/fletchings you want, but all your arrows must be the same. So you can't have different weights with different types of fletchings. But as long as they are the same, they can look how ever you want them to.


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

irishgirl27NY said:


> ... it makes it hard for me to sort out what is something that are needed or regulation compared to what he wants for himself ...





MN_Chick said:


> One thing you may want to note is that in many competitions you can have any sort of arrows/fletchings you want, but all your arrows must be the same. So you can't have different weights with different types of fletchings. But as long as they are the same, they can look how ever you want them to.


As MN Chick has noted ... most of the time the regulations will say something along the following lines:

_7.3.1.7 Arrows of any type may be used provided they subscribe to the accepted principle and meaning of the word arrow as used in target archery, and that the arrows do not cause undue damage to target faces or butts.
7.3.1.7.1 An arrow consists of a shaft with head (point) nock, fletching and, if desired, cresting. The maximum diameter of arrow shafts
will not exceed 9.3mm, the heads (points) for these arrows may have a maximum diameter of 9.4mm. All arrows of every athlete must be marked with the athlete's name or initials on the shaft. *All arrows used in any end shall be identical and will carry the same pattern and colour(s) of fletching, nocks and cresting, if any.*​_
BTW that's quoted from Outdoor FITA Rules:

http://archery.org/UserFiles/Document/FITA%20website/05%20Rules/01%20C&R%20Book/Book%202010/2010_Book2.pdf


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

a while back i only had a 100 pack of pink vanes. fletched 3 pink on each arrow and coloured the cock vane with a random pattern on both sides, using a black permanent marker. came up alright. best colours for finding lost 3d arrows for me are 2 flouro green and i flouro yellow, with flouro green nocks.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

irishgirl27NY said:


> Thanks hun I appreciate the support, my husband says this that and the other thing and it makes it hard for me to sort out what is something that are needed or regulation compared to what he wants for himself etc. He's excited to get me into shooting, but yet he doesnt understand that it has to look pretty b/c i'm a chick!


Well, I'm glad we got this sorted out.......
Go with whatever floats your boat.

P.S.....by the way, I'm a native NewYorker too, and I think the Irish Clover dip sounds teriffic!!!!!!!


----------

